# Major Michigan Natural Gas Strike?



## MichGasAlert (Mar 19, 2010)

Using advances in technology, a company is betting big on utica shale gas in Michigan. Their test well in Sec 3 Pioneer Township Missaukee County is over 9000 feet deep, and at the bottom of the hole is a one-mile long horizontal dogleg. In the last few days they started burning off a huge flare to test the well. 

In 2008 they leased 192,000 acres of state-owned oil and gas rights for just over $7million. Now they seek to buy 95,000 more acres at the DNR's auction on May 4. It is likely several other companies will compete at the May 4 sale.

The rocks they are drilling are widespread over much of Michigan. This means we should expect a rush of landmen trying to snatch up leases on private lands. *Whatever you do, don't sign any lease until after the May 4 auction. *After all, the big boys will be bidding against each other to lease land from the state. Wouldn't you like to know how high they will go before you lease your own?


----------



## MichGasAlert (Mar 19, 2010)

for as much info as you could ever want to know about shale gas and just HOW BIG it may become go to 

www
pagaslease
com

Sign up is free. It is for landowners by landowners to share info.


----------

